# Kuwfi dongle LDW931 connection problems



## Jadesmith (9 mo ago)

I have a kuwfi dongle 4G/5G LTE thumb drive hotspot. I need assistance in getting it to connect to my tablet after I put my SIM card in it. I really don't have any idea how these work so I don't know how to troubleshoot them. I can connect to the device and access the IP page using my chrome browser. I can log in to it and set some setting if needed but when I try to connect with my T-Mobile sim card the dongle won't stay connected long enough to retrieve the SMS message. I would need some one on one assistance in real time to answer any further questions but can anyone here tell me how these are supposed to be set up?


----------



## NaderHussain (Dec 4, 2020)

Please let us know which tablet are you trying to connect the dongle to.


----------

